

Create your own SaaS in 20 minutes: Simple PoC - keeblus
http://github.com/keeb/any-saas

======
keeblus
This project is based on Docker and runs the same code thats on
[http://tryrethink.info](http://tryrethink.info)

~~~
keeblus
I'll be presenting this at the Docker Meetup San Mateo hosted by the awesome
folks at Edmodo tomorrow night! The event is full, but we will be streaming
live!

------
julien421
I love it :)

------
defermat
awesome work!

